# Carpe Diem Assisi Italy



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 27, 2016)

How awful is this resort?  I've read mixed reviews all regarding 1 bedroom units. I have a 2 bedroom sleeps 6 with full kitchen on hold with RCI. Plusses are that we will be in a part of Italy we've not yet explored and we could invite another couple to join us.

Has any Tugger stayed here recently?  Or in the past and not written a review for TUG?

Comments much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 27, 2016)

We stayed there about 2 years ago. 
I would definitely throw this one back;  not worth the RCI points.
The unit we had was functional at best, pretty small, and probably one of the oldest, least repaired bldgs.
The 2nd bedroom was odd shaped, more like an L.  I used the twin bed to store my suitcase and clothes.

Lots of disrepair in the exterior of the buildings.
The pool and small locker rooms were okay.

Mostly we saw Italians staying at Assisi, probably from their sister resort outside Rome.

Assisi itself is an interesting area;  worth going to look at for a couple of days.  There are better places to stay down in the valley, or inside Assisi itself.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 27, 2016)

*Thanks, Sandra*

I also found reviews on Trip Advisor that were far from complimentary.  I will throw this hold back in the pool!


----------

